# How do I get rid of the smell?



## thetraveler

Hey,

I have been riding 8 weeks on the trot. My Burton Rulers are starting to smell worse than a bag of used jock straps. Anyone out there know how to wash these things (both the inner and outer boot)?

Cheers,
Traveler


----------



## sleev-les

1. Baking Soda
2. Go find the Tide fresheners (they are little plastic balls)

I used the Tide fresheners when we had mildew in the house. It helped clear the smell once we got the area fixed..


----------



## mysterl33

whats this tide plastic ball your talking about?? i can only find ones where you put the detergent in it to throw into the wash.. links?? haha

I was thinking of getting one of those sneaker balls (like this)and just throwing them in after i finish boarding.


----------



## WaterPog

Vicks Vapo rub


----------



## that_guy

I don't wash mine or anything like that, but I guess you could soak the liners in water and dry them thoroughly.

I just took my boots out of my snowboard bag, and now the room stinks. They are FOUL, and just went through a lot of hiking last weekend.


----------



## sleev-les

mysterl33 said:


> whats this tide plastic ball your talking about?? i can only find ones where you put the detergent in it to throw into the wash.. links?? haha
> 
> I was thinking of getting one of those sneaker balls (like this)and just throwing them in after i finish boarding.


They are just called Tide Space Fresheners.. You should be able to find them in the same isle that laundry detergent is in. They are similar to the sneaker balls. 

http://www.tide.com/en-US/accessory/scented-space-freshner.jspx


----------



## Guest

Burn some toast, I mean really burn it, turn it to charcoal. Then leave it in the boots overnight, the carbon will help remove the smell, and Bicarbonate of soda will help too. Do not try to mask over the smell with something else.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

goat piss works well


----------



## jim0ne

If you leave your boot outside with temps in the negative, it will kill the bateria that causes the smell.


----------



## frostypants

Dr. Scholl's makes a wicked powder for that. Works like a champ. Dr Scholl's Odor Destroyers - Buy and Save on all Foot Care Products


----------



## Extremo

If you wash your feet that will kill the bacteria too. Then just use some kind of foot powder like Dr Scholls. It absorbs sweat and reduces the likelyhood bacteria will survive inside your boot. Then the smell will disappear.


----------



## Guest

From the first time I have ridden my Rulers, I sprinkle a little talcum powder OR baking soda in there and always let them dry out completely. Never had any smell issues. 

You could just have stinky feet, bro.


----------



## rader023

Wool socks help smell from developing, but it sounds like you are way past that.


----------



## zakk

obviously no one in this thread plays ice hockey. my boots smell like roses and butterflies compared to my hockey gear


----------



## stillz

I wear wool socks for riding and shove a bunch of newspaper in my boots afterward, which absorbs most of the moisture. That's prevention, though. Gold Bond helps with odor, but doesn't fix it completely. Never heard the toast idea before. It sounds silly, but I'll keep it in mind if and when my boots really start to reek.


----------



## thetraveler

*Burton answer*

Hey all,

I also asked Burton for their advice.

They advise not washing the inner boot. Instead, leave it out in the air and hopefully the smells goes away. If that fails it might be time to buy new inner boot.

Cheers for replies


----------



## thetraveler

Oh and you can put Imprint 3,4 or 5 inner boot into the Ruler. I think some of those are pre-treated against bacteria that cause smell. Can anyone testify to that?


----------



## hanzosteel

have you tried spraying some febreeze into it? i've seen anti-bacterial febreeze.
or find out what bowling alleys spray into rental shoes and try that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

use this stuff, mix it, soak it for a few minutes and let air dry in the sun. works on everything from sleeping bags, boots, packs, helmets, goggles (take the lense out) gloves and etc...really bad do it a couple of times

MiraZyme? Enzyme-Based Odor Eliminator


----------



## Guest

Hey, well just wondering what you're doing with the boots after you ride for the day... are you putting them in a dry area (ideally near a heat source, not too close obviously) so they can quickly dry out and air out? I do this with mine and they don't smell at all


----------



## Straick

My work boots routinely get like that(they've gotten to the point where they get kicked out of peoples houses before). What I found helps is these things called Boot Stuffs. They are basically cloth sacks full of cedar chips. My mom found out about them ice skating(my sisters skates and my boots were a pretty even match in the rank factor), and bought me a pair after they helped the smell from her skates.
Another thing you could try for in the future is a boot drier. My dad has one that he uses on his skiboots after every time he goes skiing, which works out to about 6 times a week, 4 evenings and 2 full days. It blows slightly warmed air into your boots to help dry them out(and kill the bacteria), as well as giving them a chance to air out. Now that I think about it, I might want to get myself one as well, for both work boots and board boots.


----------



## Guest

jim0ne said:


> If you leave your boot outside with temps in the negative, it will kill the bateria that causes the smell.


And youll spend the whole next day trying to keep your feet warm while boarding.


----------



## jim0ne

To clarify... If your riding 2 day straight, then dont put it outside. If it's monday and your boarding on saturday... put them out and take them back in on friday. I assume people have some common sense.


----------



## Guest

Wash your feet? :laugh:

When you're done boarding at the end of the day, are the lining of the boots wet? If they are, try tucking in the inner layer of your pants into the boot to prevent water from coming in. Otherwise, try Febreeze.


----------



## jitpunkia

awesome thread and info


----------



## Guest

Bi-carb soda dude , Mother should have it in the pantry. 
Just tip a little in to the inner sole or put some under neath every few rides for a month or so and the smell will disappear I guarantee...

Also chuck them outside or in a well ventilated area at night , wash the bootie or innersole at the end of the season....


----------



## SPAZ

" How do I get rid of the smell?" Thats what she said. :laugh:
But seriously, I use those foot bomb ball things you get at the store. I leave the boots in my garage for a day or two with that and it smells good as new.


----------



## Guest

*hii*

I just took my boots out of my snowboard bag, and now the room stinks. They are FOUL, and just went through a lot of hiking last weekend.

Tinting


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i heard you can put your liners in the freezer and it will kill all the bacteria that causes the smell. i would do that then try one of these other methods to finish off the job. im not sure how long you're suppose to keep them in the freezer for but im sure an hour should be good enough.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ 24 hours and put them in a plastic bag and seal it.


----------



## eastCOASTkills

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ 24 hours and put them in a plastic bag and seal it.


wow i gotta do that my liners smell like death


----------

